# Stuff and Things > Sports >  International Pancake Race

## Authentic

@Trinnity's thread made me think of this event, and I decided that it deserved its own thread.

There is an almost 600 year old footrace that started in 1445 in Olney, England.

A woman was making pancakes when she heard the church bell ring for Shrove Tuesday services.

Late, she ran from her kitchen carrying the frying pan with a pancake still in it.

The village people started a 1/4 mile women's race in her honor, with each contestant carrying a frying pan and flipping a pancake a few times during the race.

The town of Liberal, KS got in the act 70 years ago and has a friendly competition with Olney.

Liberal was named for a guy who had a water pump and gave out free water to passing wagon trains

They thought that was mighty liberal of him.

The Story | pancake-day-usa

----------

Foghorn (05-18-2022)

----------


## Authentic

And Modesto, CA was named after a banker who modestly declined the honor of having the town named after him.

----------


## Jen

Things that make you go "ugggghhhhhhh"   :Geez:

----------

